# Diagrama electronico de un TV Daewoo modelo DTA-14B1



## yreloba (Ene 24, 2017)

Hola, estoy tratando de reparar mi televisor y no dispongo de este diagrama para este modelo de televisor, alguien me lo pudiera ceder. 
Muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 24, 2017)

Bueno, por lo que se pudo hallar, el TV DAEWOO Modelo DTA-14B1, es de Chasis CN-001P (esa me la enseñaron por acá, para mejorar la forma de hallar los SM )

Y se pudo conseguir lo siguiente, aún cuando no es exactamente el mismo modelo, ya que es un DTQ-14Z5SC, pero al ser el mismo chasis


----------



## yreloba (Ene 25, 2017)

gracias por tu apunte.
Saludos.


----------

